# Easter Babies, anyone?



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not a super-important litter here, but I was certainly pleased to wake up Easter morning with newborn mice in the nest. I'm personally not terribly religious, but I'm feeling very holiday-appropriate, staring down at little pink wigglies. New life and Spring and all that. Does anyone else have Easter babies today?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I had some babies born yesterday and am hoping for a litter today. I'll have to keep you posted. 

Congrats on your wigglers! Happy Easter!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

One of my does was birthing late last night/early this morning.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I should have some! I had Yule Tide litters so some for Eostre would be cool.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Woot! I did checks and have 2 new litters born today.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Not mice, but I did get a litter of 13 little rats today. These are all rex, and I'm really excited!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Had 2 litters born yesterday, one agouti and one broken


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had about 6 litters born over Sunday and Monday. I must truly be the holy one


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

What a lovely thing to have them born on/around easter, no mice babies here but I did have a litter of mini lop rabbits born a few days ago!

Laigaie, what are you expecting/hoping for in this litter if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a litter that hopefully will produce a decent Siamese stud buck. I got two does and two bucks, so I'm pleased enough for now.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

what i call 3 litters born over Easter weekend (5 litters but 2/2 combined)

Cinnamon x PEW x2









Broken black x Broken agouti x2









Himilayan x Agouti


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my Siamese litter that was born Easter. Their eyes are open now, but these are from yesterday:

The first buck, who's a little darker, but has an unfortunate spot on his back:























Both the does are darker, and both are very spotted. Here's the first:























And here's the second, who I'm concerned may have a neurological problem. Her walking is not so great, but then they just started walking. If it continues, I'll have to pts. She kinda wobbles and can't seem to walk straight. Everyone else has it down. Well, we'll see:























And here's the unspotted buck who I think will be our new Siamese stud buck. I've got several himalayan does at this point, and I'd rather have litters of siamese and himalayan than litters of himalayan and pew. I'm quite pleased with him, even though he is a smidge paler than his spotted brother:























The group all together is just so adorable. It was not originally my intention to breed siamese and himalayan, but the stock from NEMice (Bella) was just so lovely, and I think the delicate color on them has really gotten to me:


----------

